# Water!



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

So how many of you like going through the water on the trail ride? If you had the chance to take the horses through the lake would you? Or are just a creek and streams crossing person? 

I just my mare out on a trail ride today (with about 25 other people) and loved it. Some people rode their horses through the lake to let them drink and cool off. At first my mare did not want to go, but I kept asking nicely. She tromped through the water like a pro. IT WAS SO COOL!!!!:lol:

My buddy that was with me, her horses does not like crossing water, except standing in the pond at home. (Any suggestions to get her in the water at the lake?)


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The horse I had as a kid loved the water and I used to swim with him all the time. Solon is pretty sure there are horse hungry monsters lurking below the surface and will do whatever it takes to avoid walking through any water (creek or mud puddle!).


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I love the water and luckily so does my horse! We crossed the river in the valley. the first time she didn't want to go across, I think she was a bit nervous so I led her half way, she was so funny. She followed my exact steps, and watched me carefully. I plan to go on at least a 2 day trail ride with my friend and go swimming in the lake. 
I think ponying the horse would be a good idea to start out, then the horse isn't worrying about the rider, and has an encouragement from infront of them. Then I would put a person on the horse and continue to try it again. Then go out and get in again, this time when the horse is comfortable and feeling good I would take off the lead shank and keep going. 
Thats a way to do it without u guys getting wet too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely love riding in the water. last summer, I took my gray Mustang swimming in the lake. At first, he was a little nervous at the bank because of the waves (there were whitecaps that day) but after I got him into the water, he was perfectly willing to go to where the bottom disappeared. He really loved it because he kept trying to go back out.



















Plus, walking through water every chance you get is a wonderful learning tool. I was on a young horse one time when we were chasing a cow through a plowed field. We were going up-hill and we came up over this little crest and "OH CRAP" there was a mud puddle there. She did a complete 180 and dumped me in the mud. I came out looking like the creature from the black lagoon. LOL. That won't happen with horses who are comfortable with water.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Love water crossings. Don't like wet saddles. :lol:


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone had a horse that at home would go out into a pond with no problems, but when they get to the lake or cross a stream, they refuse? 

I took my horse out into the pond and walked all the way around it and the other horse that we have been trying to get into the water will follow. However, when it comes to crossing the water somewhere else, the other horse will stand on ground and not move.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

love to go swimming with the horses. As long as it's not too far after my saddle gets wet :O)


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

When I start horses this is a must. They have to be able to cross water...............plus its fun.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Walkamile said:


> Love water crossings. Don't like wet saddles. :lol:


Me too :lol: We take the mares to our local city lake. They want to go for a swim but we stop them before it gets saddle high. I don't do bareback so I guess its out for me. 
smrobs- Sure looks like fun!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Ugh, I am so jealous. I live in dry So Cal and there is no real water near my ranch that I know of... I would LOVE to go swimming with my girls!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Wouldn't do that here, too many gators in the local waters.

BTW, isn't it pretty hard on your tack? My saddle has a suede seat, I think that would ruin it?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I just walk them as far as I can without going past the heels of my shoes. Which this would keep the main part of the saddle dry. 

My goal is to get out to the lake on bareback! Cannot wait.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For those who don't want to go bareback but do want to try swimming, a cheap fully synthetic saddle may be an option.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love going through water on rides!!  Most of the time I'm bareback, anyway, if I'm not, and we happen to be at a lake I will just slip everything off, so we can play...


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

or maybe a bareback pad. some of them come with sturrips and a small "handle" where the horn on a western saddle would be.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to ride in a wintec, so water was no prob for it.

I loooove riding through water. And do it all the time as my main riding place is on the beach. I love galloping through it to, which i havnt done in ages. You get soaked but its super fun. And thankfully my boy loves water.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Velvetgrace said:


> Has anyone had a horse that at home would go out into a pond with no problems, but when they get to the lake or cross a stream, they refuse?


When crossing a creek don't go across straight. Face your horse's face downstream and then step over the creek sideways. That'll help cross a muddy creek. After a while you might try bigger creeks, ponds, etc. I always ask nicely the first time. I get less nice each time I have to ask.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am new here and the current horse I have has issues with walking in water ...we are working on that one.
I love the water and to swimin a deep pool with horses...
Water has always been something that I love and can not stand when i have a horse who refuses to get their feet wet.
In my personal opinion the key is exposure. The more exposure to the water the better. I have even had to walk in before i could get horse i have worked with to get over the freakiness of the water....
They come along slow sometimes but eventually they go in. 
Right now i am totally jealous because I can not ride...so you all have lots of fun and get wet and ride for me okay....
HP


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

my childhood mare and i used to go swimming in our pond after every show or hard work out. We loved it. it was something fun to do together


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

Swimming the horses half way through an exhausting trial ride is not only fun, but refreshing. I like it the best when the rider has the oppertunity to get wet as well as the horse.


----------

